# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  فتوى محررة لشيخِ الإسلامِ ابن تيمية في يَزِيد بن مُعاوية

## أبو عمر الدوسري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين*
*سئل شيخ الإسلام الإمام العلامة تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد ابن تيمية رضي الله عنه:*
*ما تقول السادة العلماء أئمة الدين رضي الله عنهم أجمعين في يزيد بن معاوية هل كان صحابيًّا؟ وما حكمُ مَنْ يعتقدُ أنه [كان] صحابيًا أو أنه كان نبيًّا؟ وهل في الصحابة مَنْ اسمه يزيد؟*
*فأجاب رضي الله عنه فقال:*
*الحمدُ لله رب العالمين. يزيدُ بن معاوية بن أبي سُفيان الذي تولَّى على المسلمين بعد أبيه معاوية بن أبي سفيان لم يكن من الصحابة، ولكن عمه يزيد بن أبي سفيان من الصحابة. فإن أبا سفيان بن حرب كان له عدّة أولاد: منهم يزيد بن أبي سفيان، ومنهم معاوية بن أبي سفيان، ومنهم أمُّ حبيبة أمُّ المؤمنين، تزوَّجها رسولُ الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وكانت قد آمنت قبل أبيها وأخويها، وهاجرت مع زوجها إلى الحبشة، ثم حَلَّتْ من زوجها، فخطبها النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . وزوَّجَها ابن عمها خالدُ بن سعيد . وأصدقَ النجاشيُّ صَداقَها عن النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -* *
وزوجة أبي سفيان هندُ بنت عتبة بن ربيعة.
فلما كان عامُ فَتْحِ مكة أسلم أبو سفيان وامرأتُه وأولاده، وأسلم سائرُ رؤساء قريش مثل سُهَيْل بن عمرو، والحارث بن هشام أخي أبي جهل بن هشام، وأبي سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب وهو ابن عمّ النبيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وغير هؤلاء، وأسلم أيضًا عِكْرِمَةُ بن أبي جهل، وصَفْوان بن أمية، وغيرُهما.
وهؤلاء كانوا سادات قريش وأكابرَهم بعد الذين قُتلوا منهم ببدْر، وكانوا قبل ذلك كُفَّارًا مُحاربين لله ورسوله، قد قاتلوه يوم أحُد ويوم الأحزاب، ثم لما فتح النبيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مكة مَنَّ عليهم وأطلقهم فسُمّوا الطلَقَاء.
وكان قد أخذ بعضادتَي البيت فقال : ماذا أنتم قائلون؟
قالوا: نقولُ: أخٌ كريم وابنُ عم كريم، قال: إني قائل لكم ما قال يوسف لإخوته: (لَا تَثْرِيبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ يَغْفِرُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ ) .
وكان إسلامُ أبي سفيان قبل دخول النبيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مكة بمرّ الظهران.
وهرب منه عكرمة ثم رجع فأسلم. وصفوان وغيره شهدوا حُنينًا وهم كُفّار، ثم أسلموا بعد ذلك.
وعامةُ هؤلاء الذين أسلموا عام الفتح حَسُنَ إسلامُهم، مثل سُهَيْل بن عمرو، ومثلُ عِكْرِمَة بن أبي جهل، ومثل يزيد بن أبي سفيان، ومثل الحارث بن هشام، ومثل أبي سفيان بن الحارث.
فإنّ هؤلاء صاروا من خيار المسلمين.
فلما توفي رسول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - واستُخْلِفَ أبو بكر وقام بجهاد المرتدِّين والكافرين أمَّر الأمراءَ لقتال النصارى بالشام وفَتْحِ الشام. فكان ممن أمَّره يزيدُ بن أبي سفيان أخو معاوية وعمُّ يزيد الذي تولّى الملك. وأمر خالدَ بن الوليد، وأمَّر عمرو بن العاص، وأمَّر شرحبيل بن حَسَنَة، وهؤلاء كلُّهم من الصحابة.
ومشى أبو بكر الصديق في ركاب يزيد بن أبي سفيان ووصاه بوصية معروفة عند العلماء ذكرها مالك والشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل وأبو حنيفة وغيرهم، واعتمد عليها العلماء في الجهاد.
ففي "الموطأ" عن يحيى بن سعيد أنّ أبا بكر الصدّيق بعث جيوشًا إلى الشام، فخرج معه يزيد بن أبي سفيان وكان أمير ربع من تلك الأرباع. فزعموا أنَّ يزيد قال لأبي بكر: إمَّا أن تركب وإما أن أنزل. فقال أبو بكر: ما أنت بنازل وما أنا براكب. إني أحتسب خُطاي هذه في سبيل الله.
ثم قال: إنك ستجد قوما حَبَّسوا أنفسهم لله، فَذَرْهُمْ وما زعموا أنهم حبسوا أنفسهم له. وستجد قومًا فَحَصُوا عن أوساط 
رؤوسهم، فاضربْ ما فحصوا عنه بالسيف. وإنِّي موصيك بعشرٍ : لا تقتلنّ امرأةً، ولا صبيًّا، ولا كبيرًا هَرِمًا، ولا تَقطعنَّ شجرًا مثمرًا، ولا تخربنّ عامرًا، ولا تعقرنّ شاةً ولا بعيرًا إلاَّ لمأكلة، ولا تحرقنّ نخلاً ولا تُفَرِّقنه، ولا تَجْبُنْ ولا تغلُلْ. وذكر وصية أخرى.
ويزيد هذا الذي أمَّرهُ الصدّيقُ وكان من الصحابة هو عند المسلمين من خيار المسلمين، وهو رجلٌ صالح، وهو عند المسلمين خَيْر من أبيه أبي سفيان ومن أخيه معاوية.
فلما فتح المسلمون بلاد الشام في خلافة أبي بكر وعمر وتُوفي أبو بكر واستُخلِفَ عمر، كان أبو عبيدة بن الجراح ويزيدُ بن أبي سفيان، وعمرو بن العاص، وشرحبيلُ بن حَسَنَة نُوّابًا لعمر بن الخطاب على الشام.
وكان الشامُ أربعةَ أرباع:
الربعُ الواحد: ربعُ فلسطين، وهو بيتُ المقدس إلى نهر الأردُنّ الذي يقال له الشريعة.
والربعُ الثاني: ربع الأردُنّ وهو من الشريعة إلى نواحي عجْلون إلى أعمال دمشق.
والربع الثالث: دمشق.
والربع الرابع: حمص.
وكانت سِيْسُ وأرضُ الشمال من أعمال حمص.
ثم إنه في زمن معاوية أو يزيد جُعل الشام خمسة أجناد، وجُعلت قِنِّسْرين والعواصمُ أحدَ الأخماس.
وكان المسلمون قد فتحوا الشام جميعها إلى سيْس وغيرها، وفتحوا قبرص. كان معاويةُ قد فتحها في خلافة عثمان بن عفّان.
وكان النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قد أخبر بغزوات البحر، وأخبر أمّ حَرَام بنت ملحان أنها تكون فيهم ، فكان كما أخبر به النبيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - .
فلما كان في أثناء خلافة عمر بن الخطاب مات في خلافته أبو عُبيدة بن الجرّاح، ومات أيضًا يزيد بن أبي سفيان.
ولما كان المسلمون يُقاتلون الكفّار، ويزيد بن أبي سفيان أحدُ الأمراء، كان أبوه أبو سفيان وأخوه معاوية يُقاتلان معه تحت رايته، وأُصيب يومئذ أبو سفيان، أُصيبتْ عينُه في القتال.
فلما مات يزيد بن أبي سفيان في خلافة عمر، ولى عمر مكانه على أحد أرباع الشام أخاه معاوية بن أبي سفيان.
وبقي معاوية أميرًا على ذلك، وكان حليمًا كريمًا، إلى أن قُتِلَ عمر. ثم أقرّه عثمانُ على إمارته، وضم إليه سائرَ الشامِ، فصار نائبًا على الشام كُلّه.
وفي خلافة عثمان وُلد لمعاوية ولدٌ سمّاه يزيد باسم أخيه يزيد.
وهذا يزيد الذي وُلد في خلافة عثمان هو الذي تولّى الملك بعد أبيه معاوية، وهو الذي قُتِل الحسينُ في خلافته، وهو الذي جرى بينه وبين أهل الحرّة ما جرىَ. وليس هو من الصحابة، ولا من الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين، بل هو خليفةٌ من الخلفاء الذين تولَّوا بعد الخلفاء الراشدين، كأمثاله من خلفاء بني أمية وبني العباس.
وهؤلاء الخلفاء لم يكنْ فيهم مَنْ هو كافر، بل كلهم كانوا مسلمين، ولكن لهم حَسَنات وسَيئات، كما لأكثر المسلمين، وفيهم مَنْ هو خير وأحسنُ سيرةً من غيره، كما كان سليمانُ بن عبد الملك الذي وَلّى عمر بن عبد العزيز الخلافة من بني أمية، والمهديُّ والمُهْتَدي، وغيرُهما من خلفاء بني العباس، وفيهم مَنْ كان أعظم تأييدًا وسلطانًا، وأقهرَ لأعدائه من غيره، كما كان عبدُ الملك والمنصورُ.
وأما عمرُ بن عبد العزيز فهو أفضل من هؤلاء كلهم عند المسلمين، حتى كان غيرُ واحد من العلماء كسُفيان الثَّورِيّ وغيره يقولون: الخلفاءُ خمسة: أبو بكر، وعمر، وعثمان، وعليّ، وعمرُ ابن عبد العزيز. وإذا قيل: "سيرة العمرين" فقد قال أحمد بن حنبل وغيرُه: العُمران عمرُ بن الخطاب وعمرُ بن عبد العزيز. وأنكر أحمد على من قال: العمران أبو بكر وعمر.
وكان عمر بن عبد العزيز قد أحيا السُنَّة، وأمات البدعة، ونشر العدل، وقَمَعَ الظَّلَمَة مِنْ أهل بيته وغيرهم، وردَّ المظالم التي كان الحجاجُ بن يوسف وغيرُه ظلموها للمسلمين، وقمع أهلَ البدع - كالذين كانوا يسبّون عليًّا، وكالخوارج الذي كانوا يكفّرون عليا 
وعثمان ومَن والاهما، وكالقدرية مثل غيلان القَدَريّ وغيره، وكالشيعة الذين كانوا يثيرون الفتن- بعلمه ودينه وعدله.
وأما غيره من الخلفاء فلم يبلغوا في العلم والدين والعدل مبلغه، ولكن كانوا مسلمين باطنًا وظاهرًا، لم يكونوا معروفين بكفرٍ ولا نِفاقٍ ، وكان لهم حسناتُ كما لهم سيئات. وكثير منهم أو أكثرُهم له حسناتٌ يرحمُه الله بها، وتترجح على سيئاته، ومقاديرُ ذلك على التحقيق لا يعلمه إلاّ الله.
ويزيدُ هذا الذي ولي الملك هو أول مَن غزا القسطنطينية، غزاها في خلافة أبيه معاوية. وقد روى البخاري في "صحيحه" عن ابن عمر قال: قال رسول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : "أول جيشٍ يغزو القسطنطينية مغفورٌ له".
ومَن قال إنَّ يزيد هذا كان من الصحابة فهو كاذب مُفْتَرٍ ، يُعَرَّفُ أنه لم يكن من الصحابة، فإن أصرَّ على ذلك عوقب عقوبةً تردعُه.
وأما من قال إنه كان من الأنبياء فإنه كافر مرتدٌّ يُستتاب، فإن تابَ وإلا قُتل.
ومَن جعله من الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين فهو أيضًا ضالٌّ مُبْتَدِعٌ كاذب.
ومَن قال أيضًا إنه كان كافرًا، أو إنَ أباه معاوية كان كافرًا،
وإنه قتل الحسينَ تشفّيًا وأخذًا بثأر أقاربه من الكفار فهو أيضًا كاذبٌ مفترٍ ، ومَن قال إنه تمثل لما أُتي برأس الحسين:
لمّا بدتْ تلك الحمولُ وأَشْرَفَتْ ... تلكَ الرؤوسُ على رُبى جَيْرونِ
نَعَقَ الغُرابُ فقلتُ نُحْ أو لا تَنُح ... فَلَقَدْ قضيْتُ مِنَ النَّبيّ دُيوني 
أو "من الحسين ديوني".
والديوان الشعري الذي يُعزى إليه عامته كذب، وأعداءُ الإسلام كاليهود وغيرهم يكتبونه للقدح في الإسلام، ويذكرون فيه ما هو كذب ظاهر، كقولهم إنه أنشد :
ليْتَ أَشْياخي ببَدْرٍ شَهِدُوا … جَزَعَ الخزْرجَ مِنْ وَقْعِ الأسَلْ
قَدْ قَتَلْنا الكَبْشَ مِنْ أَقْرَانِهم … وَعَدلْناهُ بِبَدْرٍ فَاعْتَدَلْ
وأنه تمثل بهذا ليالي الحرّة فهذا كذب.
وهذا الشعر لعبد الله بن الزّبَعْرَى أنشده عام أُحُدٍ لما قتل المشركون حمزة، وكان كافرًا ثم أسلم بعد ذلك وحَسُن إسلامُه، وقال أبياتًا يذكر فيها إسلامه وتوبته.
فلا يجوز أن يُغْلَى لا في يزيد ولا غيره، بل لا يجوز أن يتكلم في أحدٍ إلا بعلم وعدل.
ومن قال: إنه إمام ابنُ إمام، فإن أراد بذلك أنه تولّى الخلافة كما تولاها سائر خلفاء بني أمية والعباس فهذا صحيح، لكن ليس في ذلك ما يوجب مدحَه وتعظيمَه، والثناء عليه وتقديمه، فليس كلُّ مَن تولّى أنه كان من الخلفاء الراشدين والأئمة المهديين، فمجرّدُ الولاية على الناس لا يُمدحُ بها الإنسانُ ولا يستحقُّ على ذلك الثواب، وإنما يُمدحُ ويثابُ على ما يفعلُه من العدل والصدق، والأمرِ بالمعروف والنهْي عن المنكر، والجهاد وإقامة الحدودِ، كما يُذمُّ ويُعاقَبُ على ما يفعلُه من الظلم والكذب والأمرِ بالمنكر والنهْي عن المعروف وتعطيلِ الحدودِ، وتضييع الحقَوق، وتعطيلِ الجهاد.
وقد سُئل أحمد بن حنبل، عن يزيد أيُكتب عنه الحديث؟ فقال: لا، ولا كرامة، أليس هو الذي فعل بأهل الحرَّة ما فعل؟
وقال له ابنه: إنَّ قومًا يقولون إنا نحب يزيد. فقال: هل يحبّ يزيد أحد فيه خير؟ فقال له: فلماذا لا تلعنه؟ فقال: ومتى رأيتَ أباكَ يلعنُ أحدًا؟
ومع هذا فيزيدُ لم يأمر بقتل الحسين، ولا حُمِلَ رأسه إلى بين يديه، ولا نكتَ بالقضيب على ثناياه، بل الذي جرى هذا منه هو عبيدُ الله بن زياد، كما ثبت ذلك في "صحيح البخاري" ، ولا طِيْفَ برأسه 
في الدنيا، ولا سُبي أحد من أهل الحسين، بل الشيعة كتبوا إليه وغرّوه، فأشار عليه أهلُ العلم والنُّصْحِ بأن لا يقبلَ منهم، فأرسل ابنَ عمه مسلم بن عقيل، فرجع أكثرُهم عن كتبهم، حتى قُتل ابن عمه، ثم خرج منهم عسكر مع عمر بن سعد حتى قتلوا الحسين مظلومًا شهيدًا، أكرمه الله بالشهادة كما أكرم بها أباه وغيره من سلفه سادات المسلمين.
وكان بالعراق طائفتان: طائفة من النواصب تُبغِضُ عليًّا وتشتمه، وكان منهم الحجاج بن يوسف، وطائفة من الشيعة تُظهِر موالاة أهل البيت منهم المختارُ بن أبي عبيد الثقفي. وقد ثبتَ في "صحيح مسلم" عن أسماء، عن النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أنه قال: "سيكون في ثقيف كذّابٌ ومُبير" فكان الكذّاب هو المختارُ بن أبي عبيد الثقفي، والمبير هو الحجاجُ بن يوسف الثقفي.
وكان المختارُ أظهرَ أولاً التشيّعَ والانتصارَ للحسين، حتى قَتل الأمير الذي أمَرَ بقتل الحسين وأحضر رأسه إليه، ونكتَ بالقضيب على ثناياه: عُبيد الله بن زياد.
ثم أظهر أنه يوحى إليه، وأنّ جبريل يأتيه، حتى بعث ابنُ الزبير إليه أخاه مُصعبًا فقتله، وقتل خَلْقًا من أصحابه. ثم جاء عبد الملك ابن مروان فقتل مصعب بن الزبير. فصار النواصبُ والروافض في يوم عاشوراءَ حزبيْن، هؤلاء يتخذونه يوم مأتم ونَدْبٍ ونياحة،
وهؤلاء يتخذونه يوم عيدٍ وفرح وسرور. وكلّ ذلك بدعة وضلالة.
وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أنه قال: "ليس منا من ضرب الخدود وشقّ الجيوب ودعا بدعوى الجاهلية".
وروى الإمام أحمد عن فاطمة بنت الحسين، عن أبيها الحسين، عن النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أنَّه قال: "ما من مسلمِ يُصابُ بمصيبة فيذكر مصيبته وإن قدُمَتْ فيُحْدِثُ لها استرجاعًا إلاًّ أعطاه من الأجر مثل أجره يوم أُصيب بها".
فدلّ هذا الحديث الذي رواه الحسين على أنّ المصيبة إذا ذُكِرتْ وإن قَدُم عهدُها فالسنّة أن يُسترجع فيها، وإذا كانت السنة الاسترجاع عند حدوث العهد بها فمع تقدّم العهد أولى وأحرى.
وقد قُتل غيرُ واحدٍ من الأنبياء والصحابة والصالحين مظلومًا شهيدًا، وليس في دين المسلمين أن يجعلوا يوم قتل أحدهم مأتمًا، وكذلك اتخاذُه عيدًا بدعة. وكلُّ ما يُروى عن النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - في يوم عاشوراء غير صومه فهو كذب ، مثل ما يُروى في الاغتسال يوم عاشوراء، والاكتحال، وصلاة يوم عاشوراء، ومثل ما يُروى: "مَن وسّع على أهله يوم عاشوراء وَسّع الله عليه سائر سنته" . قال أحمد بن حنبل: لا أصلَ لهذا الحديث. وكذلك طبخ طعام جديد فيه الحبوبُ أو غيرُها، أو ادّخارُ لحم الأضحية حتى يُطبخ به يوم عاشوراء.
كلُّ هذا من بدع النواصب، كما أن الأول من بدع الروافض.
وأهلُ السنّة في الإسلام كأهل الإسلام في الأديان، يتولّون أصحاب رسول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وأهل بيته ويعرفون حقوق الصحابة وحقوق القرابة كما أمر الله بذلك ورسولُه، فإنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قد ثبت عنه في الصحاح من غير وجهٍ أنه قال: "خيرُ القرون القرنُ الذي بُعِثتُ فيه، ثم الذين يلونهم، ثم الذين يلونهم".
وثبت عنه في الصحيحين أنه قال: "لا تسبّوا أصحابي، فوالذي نفسي بيده لو أنفق أحدُكم مثل أُحُدٍ ذهبًا ما بلغ مُدَّ أحدِهم ولا نصيفَه".
وثبت عنه في "صحيح" مسلم عن زيد بن أرقم أن رسول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - خطب الناسَ بغدير يُدعى خُما بين مكة والمدينة، وذلك منصرفَه 
ن حجّةِ الوداع. فقال: "يا أيها الناس! إني تاركٌ فيكم الثقَلَيْن أحدهما كتاب الله". فذكر كتاب الله وحضّ عليه، ثم قال: "وأهل بيتي، أُذكّركم الله في أهل بَيتي، أُذكّركُم الله في أهل بيتي". قيل لزيد بن أرقم: مَنْ أهلُ بيته؟ قال: الذين حُرِموا الصدقة: آل عليّ، وآل العبّاس، وآل جعفر، وآل عقيل. قيل له: كلُّ هؤلاء من أهل بيته؟ قال: نعم.
وهذه أمور مبسوطة في غير هذا الموضع.
والمقصود هنا أنّ يزيد بن معاوية الذي تولّى على المسلمين بعد أبيه لم يكن من الصحابة، بل وُلد في خلافة عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه.
ولكن عمّه يزيد بن أبي سفيان من الصحابة، وهو من خيار طبقته من الصحابة، لا يُعرف له في الإسلام ما يُذَمُّ عليه، بل هو عند المسلمين خير من أبيه أبي سفيان، ومن أخيه معاوية. ولما مات يزيد بن أبي سفيان ولّى عمرُ أخاه معاوية مكانه، ثم بَقي متوليًّا خلافة عمر وعثمان، ثم لما قُتل عثمان وقعت الفتنةُ المشهورةُ.
وكان عليٌّ ومَنْ معه أولى بالحقّ مِنْ معاوية ومَنْ معه. كما ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أنه قال: "تَمرقُ مارقةٌ على حينِ فُرْقَةٍ من المسلمين تقتلهم أولى الطائفتين". فمرقت الخوارج لما حصلت الفُرْقة، فقتلهم عليٌّ وأصحابه. فدلَّ على أنهم كانوا أولى بالحق من معاوية وأصحابه.
ثم لما قُتل عليّ وصالَحَ الحسنُ معاوية، وسلّم إليه الخلافة كان هذا من فضائل الحسن التي ظهر بها ما أخبر به النبيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - حيث قال في الحديث الصحيح الذي أخرجه البخاري عن أبي بكرة قال: سمعتُ النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يقولُ للحسن: "إن ابني هذا سيّد، وسيُصْلح الله به بين فئتين عظيمتين من المسلمين".
ومات الحسن في أثناء مُلْكِ معاوية.
ثم لما مات معاويةُ تولّى ابنُه يزيد هذا، وجرى بعد موت معاوية من الفتن والفرقة والاختلاف ما ظهر به مصداقُ ما أخبر به النبيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - حيث قال: "سيكون نبوّة ورحمة، ثم يكون خلافةُ نبوةٍ ورحمة، ثم يكون ملك ورحمة، ثم يكون ملك عضوض" .
فكانت نبوّةُ النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - نبوّة ورحمة، وكانت خلافةُ الخلفاء الراشدين خلافةَ نبوّةٍ ورحمة، وكانت إمارةُ معاوية مُلكًا ورحمة، وبعده وقع مُلكٌ عَضُوض.
وكان عليّ بن أبي طالب لما رجع من صِفّين يقول: لا تسبّوا معاوية، فلو قد مات معاوية لرأيتم الرؤوس تندر عن كواهلها.
وكان كما ذكره أمير المؤمنين عليّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه.
وقد روى مسلم في "صحيحه" عن أبي موسى عن النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أنه قال: "النجومُ أمَنَة لأهل السماء، فإذا ذهبت النجومُ أتى السماءَ ما توعد، وأنا أمَنَة لأصحابي، فإذا ذَهَبْتُ أتى أصحابي ما يُوعدون، وأصحابي أمَنَة لأمتي فإذا ذهبتْ أصحابي أتى أمتي ما يوعَدون".
وكان كما أخبر النبيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . فإنّه لمّا توفي ارتدّ كثير من الناس، بل أكثر أهل البوادي ارتدّوا، وثبتَ على الإسلام أهلُ المدينة ومكة والطائف، وهي أمصار الحجاز التي كان لكل مصر طاغوت يعبدونه من الطواغيت الثلاثة المذكورة في قوله: (أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى أَلَكُمُ الذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ الْأُنْثَى تِلْكَ إِذًا قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَى ) .
فكانت اللاّت لأهل الطائف، والعُزى لأهل مكة، ومَنَاةُ لأهل المدينة، حتى أذهب اللهُ ذلك وغيرَه من الشرك برسوله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، فلما ارتدّ مَن ارتدّ عن الإسلام وقَعَ في أكثر المسلمين خوف وضَعْف، فأتاهم ما يُوعَدون، فأقام الله أبا بكر الصدّيق رضي الله عنه وجعل فيه من الإيمان واليقين، والقوّةِ والتأييد، والعلمِ والشجاعة، ما ثبَّتَ الله به الإسلامَ، وقمع به المرتدّين، حتى عادوا كلهم إلى الإسلام، وقتل اللهُ مُسَيْلِمةَ الكذّاب المتنبي المدّعي للنبوة، وأقر جاحدو الزكاة بها.
ثم شرع في قتال فارس والروم: المجوس والنصارى، ففتح 
الله بعضَ الفتوح في خلافته.
ثم انتشرت الفتوحُ والمغازي في خلافة عمر بن الخطاب، ففي خلافته فُتحت الشام كلها، ومصر، والعراق، وبعض خراسان.
ثم فُتحت بعض المغرب وتمام خراسان وقبرص وغيرُها في خلافة عثمان.
ثم لما قُتل كان المسلمون مشتغلين بالفتنة، فلم يتفرغوا لقتال الكفّار وفتح بلادهم، بل استطال بعضُ الكفّار عليهم حتى احتاجوا إلى مداراتهم، وبذلوا لبعضهم مالاً. ولما اجتمعوا فتحوا في خلافة معاوية ما كان قد بقي مِن أرض الشام وغيرها. وكان معاوية أوّلَ الملوك. وكانت [ولايتُه] ولايةَ ملكٍ ورحمةٍ .
فلما ذهبت إمارة معاوية كثرت الفتن بين الأمة، ومات سنة ستين، وكان قد مات قبله عائشةُ والحسنُ وسعدُ بن أبي وقّاص وأبو هُريرة وزيدُ بن ثابت وغيرُهم من أعيان الصحابة، ثم بعده مات ابنُ عمر وابنُ عباس وأبو سعيد وغيرُهم من علماء الصحابة.
فحَدَثَ بعد الصحابة من البدع والفتنِ ما ظهر به مصداقُ ما أخبر به النبيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - .
وكان المسلمون لمَّا كانوا مجتمعين في خلافة أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان لم يكن لأهلِ البدع والفجورِ ظهور، فلما قُتلَ عثمان وتفرّق الناسُ ظهرَ أهلُ البدع والفَجور، وحينئذ ظهرتِ الخوارجُ، فكفَّروا عليَّ بن أبي طالب وعَثمانَ بن عفان ومن والاهما حتى قاتلهم أمير المؤمنين عليّ بن أبي طالب طاعةً لله ورسوله وجهادًا في سبيله.
واتّفق الصحابةُ على قتالهم، لم يختلفوا في ذلك كما اختلفوا في الجَمَلِ وصِفّين. وقد صحّ الحديثُ فيهم عن النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كما قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل من عشرة أوجه. وقد رواها مسلم في صحيحه، وروى البخاري حديثهم من غير وجهٍ عن النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - .
وحدثَتْ أيضًا الشيعةُ، منهم مَنْ يفضل عليًّا على أبي بكر وعمر، ومنهم من يعتقد أنّه كان إمامًا معصومًا نصّ النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - على خلافته، وأنّ الخلفاء والمسلمين ظلموه، وغاليتُهم يعتقدون أنّه إله أو نبيّ، والغاليةُ كفّار باتفاق المسلمين، فمن اعتقد في نبيٍّ من الأنبياء كالمسيح أنه إله، أو في أحدٍ من الصحابة كعليّ بن أبي طالب، أو في أحدٍ من المشايخ كالشيخ عَدِيّ أنّه إله، أو جعل فيه شيئًا من خصائص الإلهية فإنه كافرٌ يستتاب، فإن تاب وإلاّ قُتِل.
وقد عاقب عليّ بن أبي طالب طوائف الشيعة الثلاثة فإنه حرق الغالية الذين اعتقدوا إلهيّته بالنار، وطَلَبَ قَتْلَ ابن سبإٍ لما بلغه أنّه يسبّ أبا بكر وعمر فهربَ منه. وروي عنه أنه قال: لا أُؤتَى بأحدٍ يُفضّلني على أبي بكر وعمر إلا جلدتُه حدَّ المفتري . وقد تواتر عنه أنه قال: خيرُ هذه الأمَّة بعد نبيّها أبو بكر ثم عمر . ولهذا كان أصحابه الشيعة متفقين على تفضيل أبي بكر وعمر عليه.
ثم في أواخر عصر الصحابة حدثت المرجئة والقدريَّة، ثم في أواخر عصر التابعين حدثت الجهميَّة، فإنما ظهرت البدع والفتن لما خفيت آثار الصحابة. فإنهم خير قرون هذه الأمة وأفضلها، رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم.
والحمد لله وحده، وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلّم تسليمًا.**

جامع المسائل (5/139)*

----------


## محمود شاكر

رحم الله والديك أستاذي الكريم على هذه الفتوى التي تهمني كثيرًا، فقد قرأت لابن تيمية كلامًا مفرقًا عن يزيد لم يستبن لي به رأي ابن تيمية في يزيد ابن معاوية، 

تحيتي

----------


## الساري

جزيت خيرا على هذا العلم عن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ورفعه إلى الفردوس ووالديه وذريته

----------


## الاثر

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## طارق منينة

نقل طيب احسن الله اليكم
لقد قرات هذا الكلام مرارا وتكرار حتى اني اقوم دائما بالرجوع اليه كما يرجع -ويرجع مع-المفتون بالموسيقى لموسيقاه ، لما في هذا النص من علوم كثيرة غفيرة اي والله

----------


## أبو عمر الدوسري

أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

يرفع لحاجته في هذا الوقت.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني



----------

